# Crossing Pygo Species



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If a male lion and female tiger can be breed to produce a liger (The males are sterile but the females are viable) then would it be possible to cross say a piraya with a cariba?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds like mad science to me lol.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

possible....maybe if you stripped the fish of it's eggs, then "manualy" fertilized them by either stiping the male of his sperm, or killing the fish and extrcting it yourself. It has been reported that a few people on this board have gotten Ternetzi (also a Natt though) to breed with red bellies in the home aquarium. The resulting fry all looked like the mother red.......so it is possible. But don't expect to get cariba to breed with a piraya. Hell, they had a hard enough time getting cariba to breed with other cariba in an aquarium, and to my knowledge, cariba and reds are the only pygos that have ever been bred in captivity. Although not impossible, it would take one hell of a mad scientist to pull off some sh*t like this. First of all, since you can't tell if a fish is male or female without disecting, do you know how many fish you would most likly have to kill to reach your goal? If it worked, I would most deffinately take some of the resulting fry....lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Leasure1 Posted Today, 12:17 PM
> possible....maybe if you stripped the fish of it's eggs, then "manualy" fertilized them by either stiping the male of his sperm, or killing the fish and extrcting it yourself. It has been reported that a few people on this board have gotten Ternetzi (also a Natt though) to breed with red bellies in the home aquarium. The resulting fry all looked like the mother red.......so it is possible. But don't expect to get cariba to breed with a piraya. Hell, they had a hard enough time getting cariba to breed with other cariba in an aquarium, and to my knowledge, cariba and reds are the only pygos that have ever been bred in captivity. Although not impossible, it would take one hell of a mad scientist to pull off some sh*t like this. First of all, since you can't tell if a fish is male or female without disecting, do you know how many fish you would most likly have to kill to reach your goal? If it worked, I would most deffinately take some of the resulting fry....lol


Thanks, need a good laugh this morning. I sometimes find the funniest statements at this web forum.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

enlighten us then mr. frank smart ass........


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

P.nattereri= "ternetzi" so not really crossing pygo species.



Leasure1 said:


> enlighten us then mr. frank smart ass........


oh no you di'n't!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Leasure1 Posted Today, 12:49 PM
> enlighten us then mr. frank smart ass........


No thank you. Your doing just fine in the laugh department.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

exactly why there will always be these type questions....and answers. Because when people like you Frank, that DO know the correct answer, would rather poke fun instead of just simply explaining it. Whatever gets you off.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> exactly why there will always be these type questions....and answers. Because when people like you Frank, that DO know the correct answer, would rather poke fun instead of just simply explaining it. Whatever gets you off.










Now I am laughing as welll as Frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> shanker Posted Today, 10:21 AM
> If a male lion and female tiger can be breed to produce a liger (The males are sterile but the females are viable) then would it be possible to cross say a piraya with a cariba?


shanker, do a pfury search on this type of question in this forum. I've answered this question more times than I care to count.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

Haha, signs of a true community. I love this place.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

how about posting a link Frank???


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow! You guys keep me going!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

o lord.....!

just alittle more cow bell,,,


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

it may be easier if pirayas and caribies were easily bred and there were more studies on there compadibility and dna


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> how about posting a link Frank???


In my couple years here I have seen at least 2-3 other threads about this, you should be able to find one if you look.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> it may be easier if pirayas and caribies were easily bred and there were more studies on there compadibility and dna


If P Fury put up a collection of 5 bucks per person we could employ a PhD biochemist full time to sequence the DNA of Pygos and Serra's. I'll kick in twice that much since I'm so rich. We could put to rest whether terns are redbellies among other things. Chimpanzees have 96% of the DNA as humans and there are alot of f*cking monkeys on this forum. But atleast they are f*cking. It's the GW way.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If everyone paid attention to every thread that was ever on this forum eventually there would be no new threads except the people that post pictures and want to know about piranha pscychology.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > Leasure1 Posted Today, 12:49 PM
> > enlighten us then mr. frank smart ass........
> 
> 
> No thank you. Your doing just fine in the laugh department.


I don't want to have to move all the way to Monsterfishkeeper.com with the best DIY projects I've ever seen. One guy built a 5000 gallon tank for is Arapaima and documented every step.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> If P Fury put up a collection of 5 bucks per person we could employ a PhD biochemist full time to sequence the DNA of Pygos and Serra's. I'll kick in twice that much since I'm so rich. We could put to rest whether terns are redbellies among other things. Chimpanzees have 96% of the DNA as humans and *there are alot of f*cking monkeys on this forum.* But atleast they are f*cking. It's the GW way.





> shanker Posted Today, 09:09 AM
> If everyone paid attention to every thread that was ever on this forum eventually there would be no new threads except the people that post pictures and want to know about piranha pscychology.
> shanker Posted Today, 08:59 AM





> shanker Posted Today, 09:18 AM
> I don't want to have to move all the way to Monsterfishkeeper.com with the best DIY projects I've ever seen. One guy built a 5000 gallon tank for is Arapaima and documented every step.


By all means, move to that other site, no one is forcing you to be here. Afterall we are all monkeys here. Ask them to put out the money on your silly science scheme. I'm sure you will collect a lot of money there.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > If P Fury put up a collection of 5 bucks per person we could employ a PhD biochemist full time to sequence the DNA of Pygos and Serra's. I'll kick in twice that much since I'm so rich. We could put to rest whether terns are redbellies among other things. Chimpanzees have 96% of the DNA as humans and *there are alot of f*cking monkeys on this forum.* But atleast they are f*cking. It's the GW way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you the psycho that advertised "The Piranha Gazette" in TFH magazine in the late 80's. I'll be honest.... I just might have to if you enjoy having your ass kissed so much by these people. I have a lot of respect for you but your last post set me back.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Are you the psycho that advertised "The Piranha Gazette" in TFH magazine in the late 80's. I'll be honest.... I just might have to if you enjoy having your ass kissed so much by these people. I have a lot of respect for you but your last post set me back.


Nope, I'm the pyscho that operates www.opefe.com .


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I think most people that want to own piranhas and advance in the hobby have a higher IQ. Say about atleast 120 which is the 90th percentile. They shouldn't purposely misspell things because it makes them seem stupid. (I'm not purposely misspelling anything here. Anything not spelled right by me is either a rare occurance by me or is from GW.) I've had source code messed with.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > Are you the psycho that advertised "The Piranha Gazette" in TFH magazine in the late 80's. I'll be honest.... I just might have to if you enjoy having your ass kissed so much by these people. I have a lot of respect for you but your last post set me back.
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm the pyscho that operates www.opefe.com .


It's a living document which leads me to believe you are the webmaster. Listen.... I don't want to piss you off any further. I have a question about the salinity of freshwater fish's blood and how they regulate it, especially if you're using RO, and where do they get their electrolites in fresh water but I guess all of these questions are for OPEFE.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think maybe people should concentrate on trying to consistently get _P. cariba_ and _P. piraya_ born in captivity prior to considering hybridization between species.

*psychology
*occurrence
*electrolytes

(No source code errata or Presidents here...)


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> I think maybe people should concentrate on trying to consistently get _P. cariba_ and _P. piraya_ born in captivity prior to considering hybridization between species.
> 
> *psychology
> *occurrence
> ...


That's keeping to the subject.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

shanker said:


> > If P Fury put up a collection of 5 bucks per person we could employ a PhD biochemist full time to sequence the DNA of Pygos and Serra's. I'll kick in twice that much since I'm so rich. We could put to rest whether terns are redbellies among other things. Chimpanzees have 96% of the DNA as humans and *there are alot of f*cking monkeys on this forum.* But atleast they are f*cking. It's the GW way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you the psycho that advertised "The Piranha Gazette" in TFH magazine in the late 80's. I'll be honest.... I just might have to if you enjoy having your ass kissed so much by these people. I have a lot of respect for you but your last post set me back.
[/quote]

wow, listen up noob with 66 posts... Dont come on here disrespecting our OG's. If u dont like how this site is, leave. Fckn cry babies these days.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Keep the garbage off the forums please.

Closed.


----------

